# my computer won't start up after overclocking



## jon_boy4ever

Specs:
Motherboard- ASUS P5N-D
CPU-Intel core 2 duo(3.16)

So I tried to overclock my computer without much research or experience. I figured out how to do it from a couple of videos, I can't remember the exact setting i had it at but it was something like AI overclock after picking that i could chose between 5%, 10%, 15%, and 20%. I set it to 15% and exited and saved the changes. The computer froze almost instantly on startup. So i restarted and went back to the BIOS and set it 5%. A thing poped up saying it was saving motherboard setting(or something) and do not turn off or reset your computer. After 10 hours it was still on that screen so i turned it off. I then attempted to turn it back on. All the lights turned on and fans started up but nothing ever came up on screen. The monitor just said no input. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jobob1

Try resetting you bios. Take out the battery for a few minutes then put it back in and restart.


----------



## jon_boy4ever

jobob1 said:


> Try resetting you bios. Take out the battery for a few minutes then put it back in and restart.


Okay dumb question but do you know where the battery is or what it looks like on my motherboard. I know how to take it off of older computers but i didn't see anything that looked like what i was used to seeing.


----------



## HD_Monkey

jon_boy4ever said:


> Okay dumb question but do you know where the battery is or what it looks like on my motherboard. I know how to take it off of older computers but i didn't see anything that looked like what i was used to seeing.


It looks like a watch battery. It's flat and usually about the size of a quarter. It could be standing on it's side or lying flat on the mobo.


----------



## jon_boy4ever

Ok, i found the battery it was cleverly hidden under the graphics card, but even after taking it out and putting it back in, it still failed to startup any other suggestions?


----------



## HD_Monkey

jon_boy4ever said:


> Ok, i found the battery it was cleverly hidden under the graphics card, but even after taking it out and putting it back in, it still failed to startup any other suggestions?


Ok then. At this point I would remove everything besides the video card and 1 stick of ram. See if you get it to post. Follow sticky by Linderman below for bench testing.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## derek_jones_36

Odd that it seems that the Asus utility could have been used for a simple overclock....I wonder on the age of the Motherboard and why there would have been so much fuss involved in the start up after the O.C. I would have chosen the AI Suite for the overclock instead of the BIOS for the simple reason that once you use the feature well it shows up in the BIOS anyway just like it would if you had gone that route from the beinning anyway. I have had my system tell me that the overclock has failed when I first got the system which might have been cause by inferior cooling methods because ever since I have increased the amount of fans that I have Overclocking has been a breeze. I've had my system up to just over 4 Ghz for a couple of days and the stress testing has come back positive as well. The memory matches the O.C. Profile as well and that has been up over 1100Mhz as well. I'm not a huge advocate of Overclocking simply because the benefit might outweigh the cost depending on what you are looking at doing it for and only if you have sufficient methods to ensure thermal stability. 

Jones


----------



## dai

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## jesusabraham

Hey i know what are you guys talking about this happened to me too!! and i found how to solve it this is pretty easy just disconnect the pc from the power and push the power button for about 10 seconds so all the power left on the pc will run out then plug the power cable back again and turn it on.
This happens because the motherboard takes diferent voltages. and when you overclock it some of that energy remains and it makes some false contact or something like that and when you unplugged from the power line and push the power button on your pc you release that left power and you will notice that after unplugging the power cord the pc will try to turn on again!! but it wont.
after you do this i recommend you to change the overclocking settings to normal and research some more on how to overclock or you might mess up your system.. if anyone has any questions you can reach me here


----------



## greenbrucelee

not a good idea putting your email address on a public forum jesusabraham you will get spammed.


----------



## pmfabri

Once I stopped the fan and the PC crashed and when I tried to restart, the BIOS told me: CPU fan failure! The PC will shut down to avoid CPU damage. I was like: How do I reset the fan if I cant boot windows? But I figured that this must be a temporary setting so i unplugged the PC and held the power button. This made the PC try to turn on, which instantly drained all residual power, thus resetting the fans.


----------

